# Πώς λέγεται `to review grammar` ;



## mateo19

I would like to say, "I need to review my Greek grammar".  My dictionnary has three verbs for "to review".  Which one is adequate in this situation?

ανασκοπώ, αναθεωρώ, επανεξετάζω

Thank you very much!!!  My try is, πρέπει να  _ _ _ _ την ελληνική μου γραμματική.

PS.  I made a typo in the title of the thread.  It should read "λέγεται" but I don't think I can edit that.  Sorry!


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σου Ματέο,

If you don't mind a guess from an amateur, I would pick *ανασκοπώ* (πρέπει να ανασκοπήσω). It seems to me to have more of a meaning of "look over."

Αναθεωρώ looks like it means more "rethink" or "reconsider."
Επανεξετάζω looks like "re-examine."

If any of my etymological analysis here is faulty surely a native will be along soon to set us straight!


----------



## ireney

Hello Kevman! Long time no see but I'm glad to see that your Greek is as good as ever. Mateo, typo fixed. Depending on what you mean by review you can choose the one you want (Kevman's explanations are perfectly correct) and may I add that I second his opinion?


----------



## Tetina

If you mean that you must "repeat" or "have a go over my grammar again" we use the "επαναλαμβάνω" = epanalamvano. In your sentence goes: "πρέπει να επαναλάβω την ελληνική μου γραμματική' =epanalavo ή "...να κάνω επανάληψη την..."= na kano epanalipsi.


----------



## mateo19

Those replies are great.  Ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλοι μου από του φόρου!  Have a great day!!!  Never stop correcting me!


----------



## mateo19

Hello Kevman!  I replied to you early this morning as I was heading out the door for classes.  I wanted to add that your post was especially helpful and thank you once more.  You said in your reply, if your "etymological analysis" was correct. . . If you don't mind, could you help me analize those verbs?  I mean, which stems, roots, suffixes or prefixes helped you to guess the meaning and nuances of those verbs?  I'd love to know so I can start making some of those deductions by myself.  I never found a list of suffixes and prefixes in Greek like I found for Latin.  I should Google it unless you know of some great source.  Have a great day!


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σου Ματεοδεκαεννέα,

Δεν είναι τίποτα.  Here's the thought process I went through: both of those prefixes (ανα- and επανα-) mean "over again," so I concentrated on the main root verbs.

1. σκοπώ looks like the same word in English _microscope_ or _telescope_, so I figured that has something to do with "looking."
2. θεωρώ means "think" or "consider" (almost like in English _theorize_).
3. an εξέταση is a test or examination (it's a Greek word I've learned previously).

So you can see how easily I arrived at my conclusions. I use this little trick all the time to figure out all kinds of big Greek words from a handful of smaller ones. Every now and then a bigger word will have acquired some totally different idiosyncratic meaning (γι' αυτό, ευχαριστώ, Ειρήνη μ', για την επιβεβαίωσή σου ), but for the most part it's a strategy that comes in pretty handy.

I know I've seen lists of Greek prefixes somewhere before but I can't think of a convenient site to link to at the moment. They're really almost all used in English, too, to some extent (okay, the ones in this thread are exceptions)! The rest is just recognizing vocabulary I already know within the bigger words. I don't really do any special extra studying or memorizing for that.

Καλή επιτυχία!


_EDIT-_ Just checked--the affix lists I've seen are in real books, not websites I'm afraid. If you're serious about Greek and you can find these in a bookstore or a good library you should check out:
_Greek: A Comprehensive Grammar of the Modern Language_ by David Holton, Peter Mackridge and Irene Philippaki-Warburton
and
_Νεοελληνική γραμματική_ by Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης (this one's all in Greek and is a little grammar school textbook put out by the Οργανισμός Εκδόσεως Διδακτικών Βιβλίων. My copy is very old; I don't know if it's still in print or if it's since been replaced, but it's really a wonderful little book.)


----------



## mateo19

Γεια σου, Κέωμαν!

Τι κάνεις;  Thank you very much for your furthered explanation.  I really appreciated and enjoyed reading your reasoning.  I will note the titles of those books and hope to find a copy when I return to the States.  Να πας στο καλό!

από τον Ματθαίο


----------



## oh_kristine

Hi



Tetina said:


> "πρέπει να επαναλάβω την ελληνική μου γραμματική"
> ή
> "...να κάνω επανάληψη την..."



So one can also say...
  "πρέπει να κάνω επανάληψη την ελληνική μου γραμματική" ?
 I thought the genitive was to be used.... επανάληψη της γραμματικής... 

ευχαριστώ


----------



## ireney

Hello oh_kristine. First of all, let me say that " να κάνω επανάληψη την" is not correct Greek in a formal sort of way. However it is used so often that it is correct Greek by usage. It is most often used in the context of ... school tests  so you won't hear expressions such as "πρέπει να κάνω επανάληψη την αγγλική μου γραμματική " really; It'll be more like " πρέπει να κάνω επανάληψη τα αγγλικά" "πρέπει να κάνω επανάληψη τη γραμματική για τα Αγγλικά", "πρέπει να κάνω επανάληψη την Ιστορία" where, in all the examples, what exactly it is you have to review within a subject is easily deduced by the listener.


It _would_ be "proper" Greek if "στον, στην etc" was used and this is how the "wrong" form came about (κάνω επανάληψη στη γραμματική)


----------



## anthodocheio

mateo19 said:


> Γεια σου, Κέωμαν!
> 
> Να πας στο καλό!
> 
> από τον Ματθαίο


 
Hello Everybody!

Would you allow me a correction here? I know it's off topic...

Well, what I wanted to say is that the expresion "Να πας στο καλό" is not the proper one in this case, as far as I can see... You could have said "Να είσαι καλά".. 

You see, we say "Να πας στο καλό" when the other person is on his/her way to go somewhere, and in this case is definetely something good.. 
When the other person is not going anywhere it sounds a little bit as if you sent him/her to go.. even if it is "to the good"/"στο καλό"...

Well? What about that?


----------



## ireney

Mod's note: Anthodocheio's remark is indeed off topic. Why I'm not deleting it? Simple  I'm taking this opportunity to make one thing clear. If someone wants to correct a mistake another member made but such a correction will be off topic (not for example as Billopoulos' correcting my spelling of θάλασσα   in another thread which was an on-topic remark), you should, in the future, contact that person via a PM.


I just made it impossible to myself to answer didn't I?  I will however say that _in general_ you are  correct. If anyone wants any further information I guess we should either PM each other or start a new thread or my Mod incarnation will have to delete/move the lot.


----------

